# Boston Loyd (Big Daddy): Open About His 12 week Contest Cycle



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Boston Loyd on his cycle to win an Open overall at the *age of 21*.

I'm a noob to cycles (only done a single Test-E cycle), but sounds like a HELL of a lot of gear he is taking! Can't be good at such a young age surely?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

All that gear has affected his speech...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Example of bad synthol use in my eyes. Fact you can spot it instantly without him even saying!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I was about to say douche and no wonder steroids get a bad rap. But actually I think he is just trying to inform people who are probably going to take all this and more anyway. He's putting information out there and thats good, don't like how he's using the terms ' kids' n stuff though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I like him telling how it is


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Thing is he does know a lot about it, not like he's just bashing it away because he read stuff on forums

And I suppose it worked, he did win

Plus it's a free world, there's 16 years old injecting smack everyday


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I love his videos tbh, he's very, very informed and he gets his info across very well, I'm just astounded at the amount of gear he's using.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tbh it's not that much. :/


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

Doing that much gear, you gotta be dicing with serious organ problems


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Herbal burt said:


> Doing that much gear, you gotta be dicing with serious organ problems


this is what i was thinking? Surely pinning into all those muscles? and all that growth cant be good for your insides?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I respect this guy for openly coming out and admitting his use

I don't agree with the synthol but each to there own and I hope the guy does well


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

All that **** inside him for what??


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sid81 said:


> All that **** inside him for what??


To win


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fair play to people who are open about it. Will watch later.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

That kid isn't as educated as he thinks he is. If he really understood what peps do and had better knowledge about steroids, he could get better results with less money and less gear. The synthol is another story. He's right about that. He needs it. Truth, most high level guys won't get too far without it. He may be (or think he is) healthy at 21, but he is setting himself up for long term hormonal imbalances, plus extraordinary stresses on his liver, kidneys, heart, adrenals, etc. Some or all of which may not be correctable. Imagine what his blood pressure - at 21! - was before his 12 week cut. And being in the US, I am pretty sure he doesn't have access to a doc who is educated about bodybuilder needs.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

He doesn't seem to like IIFYM


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting, seems like a good prep, just half everything and drop the synthol


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

This lad must be minted!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Not fussed on anyone's opinion I think he's a moron


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

respect for the honesty


----------



## lordingmike (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anybody downloaded the video? I've been reading a lot about it but never actually saw it.

Thanks guys


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm friends with him on fb (for comedy purposes). Look at what he posted today. The guy's an absolute moron.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

barb86 said:


> I'm friends with him on fb (for comedy purposes). Look at what he posted today. The guy's an absolute moron.


What the heck happened there, then? :huh:


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

No idea what caused it, maybe site enhancement stuff?? He said he's not going to the doctors though...

His dad was a very good bodybuilder and disagrees with what he's doing. He obviously has decent genetics if you look at his dad. I don't believe any top tier pro is doing what he's doing, they'd be dropping dead even quicker than they are now. I hate to think at how many people upped their dosage because of this guy. If this is where the sport is at, I want no part in it


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont think it's a large amount of gear, for someone who is serious about bodybuilding and competing


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems a genuine guy so I don't mind him.

Just seen his website, littered with spelling mistakes though haha


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

His new cycle is 13grams per week. He was on a bodybuilding radio podcast thing a few weeks ago, he was also slagging other top amature bodybuilders off, not cool


----------

